# new here so looking for sum tips while i research my 1st find



## rennie1289 (Jun 18, 2012)

am just woundering on the does and donts when on my 1st mission lol maybe gloves ? hat ? my boots nuffin baggy just incase i have to climb ? a camara  an keep my eyes an ears open as il be alone


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 18, 2012)

Theres a useful page on safety here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/index.php?do=safety
and a bit of an FAQ on my personl site. Just use common sense! 
Welcome to the forum too


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2012)

Just use common sense


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 18, 2012)

It really depends on the explore really. Some form of facial cover / hat, wet weather gear, tough boots, torch, camera, food, drink, rucksack, clothes you are prepared to rip and a thick set of trousers that prevent nettle stings to a certain extent. I occasionally take out secateurs to cut through those darned brambles. 
As mentioned do not get into a situation you cannot get out of and just stay as safe as is possible. You should eventually know your limitations. 
There is nothing worse than being cold, wet, hungry etc......


----------



## rennie1289 (Jun 19, 2012)

yh most comes it comes down to the time an place am goin


----------



## cogito (Jun 19, 2012)

sennelager66 said:


> I occasionally take out secateurs to cut through those darned brambles.



Guerilla gardening? 

Does that count as going equipped?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 19, 2012)

Main tip is don't die as it mean site owners stick up bigger fences and it makes it difficult for the rest of us


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 19, 2012)

sennelager66 said:


> I occasionally take out secateurs to cut through those darned brambles.



I'd personally avoid taking them. Say you were on a site that had recently had a chain link fence opened up: If you are caught they will assume it was you. Also you will leave a neatly cut path right to your whereabouts!


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I'd personally avoid taking them. Say you were on a site that had recently had a chain link fence opened up: If you are caught they will assume it was you. Also you will leave a neatly cut path right to your whereabouts!



We are talking specifically about pillboxes and the like here. I usually have a pair on me, but then it's different when romping through fields. I wouldn't carry anything like that on a more urban explore.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 19, 2012)

Just start using the "search" on the forum, best to start in your local town/city, it was the mental asylums that got me hooked on here (from pictures), but i'm more of an industrial explorer now


----------



## KingRat (Jul 3, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Is this for real ?
> Maybe look for some thing else to do in ur spare time and then i wont worry about you



PMSL - That's it, sleepless nights for you from now on then


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 3, 2012)

rennie1289 said:


> ..	new here so looking for sum tips



I had a vintage abacus but it has several beads missing. Or use a calculator.


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 3, 2012)

Best tip I ever had, never get in the bath with your socks on!! Just be safe GF


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

You might consider carrying a first field dressing. Broken glass is the norm and it's just way to easy to get on the damned stuff in window frames etc.


----------



## Munchh (Jul 3, 2012)

Bog roll, whatever else you forget don't forget the bog roll.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Bog roll, whatever else you forget don't forget the bog roll.



Spot on! Couldnt agree more with this one!


----------

